# Lower fender support brackets.



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Anybody have any pics of installed lower fender support brackets? (Core support to lower front fender)
I need to Fab some and mine are gone. I have seen the stock photo but need to see them installed. Thanks!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not real sure what you are looking for, but does this help at all? It seems like it's almost outside of most of the shots.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks 4spd, these ones connect the lower fender to the core support. Might see em in the front of your wheel well.
Need a pic if them installed


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

hmmm are you talking about that lowest hole on the front of the fender? My car must be missing those too, never knew there were brackets there.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

My best guess would be that the round hole mounts on top of the fender hole (green) and the slotted hole mounts to the back side of the core support (red)


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> hmmm are you talking about that lowest hole on the front of the fender? My car must be missing those too, never knew there were brackets there.


They are 22 bucks on ebay and a few other places, they really help to firm up the lower fender and improve the fit against the endura IMO.
Just trying to find a pic of them installed so I can see the spacing and stuff.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I am in the same boat as you, mine are missing too. I am making a set with turnbuckles, so I can adjust the fender fit.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They go between the bottom corner of the core support and the bottom hole on the fender - also where the valance bolts to the bottom of the fender. The slotted hole goes on the core support end and is there to give you some adjustment. So one end is on the core support, the other end is on the fender corner/valance. That hole that 68GTO4004spd circled in green is where an L-shaped bracket bolts to that mounts the end of the plastic air dam/baffle that goes across the front underneath of the core support on a/c and Ram Air cars. It's purpose was to force more air up and through the radiator instead of allowing it to flow under the car.

I drew where it goes on a copy of your picture. 

Bear


----------

